# Looking for hot weather baggy short and jersey



## stygz1 (Nov 21, 2011)

This will be my first full summer riding in middle georgia. We get hot and humid summers riding. Currently I have a set of Fox baseline short and jersey and also a set of Endura shorts ( not sure model ) and Endura Humvee jersey. I am looking for something for the hot weather. Concidering the Endura humvee lite jersey and shorts. I am looking at about $140 at chain reaction for the set. Anyone see a better price or have another suggestion on hot weather gear?


----------



## Ozzy43 (Mar 24, 2012)

I have been riding in some Royal Racing Drifts and some Mavic Stratos shorts and both have been great.in live in Oklahoma and we had lots 110 and up degree weather last summer and both of the shorts I named were great.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

+1 for Royal racing , they quality and fit is amazing and great customer service if you need it .


----------



## Bnorthro (Sep 14, 2008)

+1 for the Mavic Stratos, though the "velcro" on the sides of the waist are absolutely terrible and never stay put. The shorts are fantastic otherwise. The new TLD stuff looks nice as well.


----------



## stygz1 (Nov 21, 2011)

I will have to look at the mavic stuff. I was attracted to the Endura Humvee lite gear because it is so light. I did actually see the stuff at a bike shop


----------



## JoeyCapps (Sep 30, 2012)

The royal racing drift shorts are amazing. On my first ride I was blown away by how much air gets through (pun intended). They do not stretch so depending on how you like your shorts to fit you may want to size up. Im also using the royal turbulance jersey. Going from under armour brand to a jersey made for our sport was noticeable. However I dont have another jersey to compare.


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

+1 on Mavic


----------



## stygz1 (Nov 21, 2011)

Those mavic shorts are way too much money! almost $140! The Royal racing drift look good. 

The heat here is really humid! Suggestion on vented jersey?


----------



## stygz1 (Nov 21, 2011)

Are the tight shorts really any cooler? One of the guys I ride with always uses those and swears by them.


----------



## SSearchVT (Sep 6, 2007)

A few years ago I started riding shirtless (insert red neck jokes here) on the really hot and humid days. My camelback usually has ice water in it - so it sweats and adds cooling water down my back. You do give up the sun and fall protection though...


----------



## stygz1 (Nov 21, 2011)

SSearchVT said:


> A few years ago I started riding shirtless (insert red neck jokes here) on the really hot and humid days. My camelback usually has ice water in it - so it sweats and adds cooling water down my back. You do give up the sun and fall protection though...


I am not going to lie....the thought has crossed my mind


----------



## keithrad (May 4, 2007)

On the really hot days I will wear the spandex shorts only! (and have at times gone with only my camelback on top)There is a major improvement in staying cooler I promise. Otherwise, I wear them under board shorts.


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

stygz1 said:


> Those mavic shorts are way too much money! almost $140! The Royal racing drift look good.
> 
> The heat here is really humid! Suggestion on vented jersey?


Not at Jenson:
Apparel > Shorts > Cycling Shorts | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop
$99 isn't cheap, but it's not $140 either. (Red Rock or Stratos)


----------



## GhostRing (Feb 29, 2012)

I am trying out some linerless TLD Skyline shorts this season.
A little longer than the 12" inseam ZOIC & FOX I also have.
Lightweight and pretty damn tough. Nice colors too.
I really gouged/hit/dragged my thigh down a tree trunk - looks like a cougar attack...!
The shorts don't show any sign of the event. I am pretty impressed so far.
$55 shipped (with 20% coupon) at Backcountry


----------



## Ozzy43 (Mar 24, 2012)

I bought my stratos shorts for about $79 dollars. Look around, you can find good deals on them.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I have a pair of Fox shorts that are light, specifically designed for hot weather. 
I sometimes also ride in roadie type spandex shorts when it's very hot. 
I have a Nike shirt and an Under Armour shirt that are both super light and wicking. I don't go shirtless. I've seen myself in the mirror.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I really like Endura, but for hot weather bike jerseys, it's hard to top Club Ride. Speedy, though. If you don't need bike-specific features, travel or fly fishing shirts like Ex Officio or similar are cheaper.


----------



## stygz1 (Nov 21, 2011)

On the royal racing is there a liner with chamois? Also if you use the link and zoom in on the green color shorts are those ventilation holes?

Royal Drift Short 2013 > Apparel > Shorts > Cycling Shorts | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop


----------



## stygz1 (Nov 21, 2011)

Here are a couple others. any experience with either?

Fox Ventilator Short 2012 > Apparel > Shorts > Cycling Shorts | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop

Endura Hummvee Lite Short > Apparel > Shorts > Cycling Shorts | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop


----------



## Corbinworks (Aug 15, 2011)

I have fox, They have lasted a long time and fit nice..down side is there about $100 and the dark colors fade fast..so black is really dark gray..oh and I am in Tampa FL so I feel you on the hotness FFFFFUUUUUUU Summer!


----------



## stygz1 (Nov 21, 2011)

Yea my foz baseline shorts are pretty much grey even with washing in cold water. 

Yes the heat here in the south is not understood by the people in TX, OK etc....Ive been and lived in those places and it is not the same

Its the humidity....feels like riding in a jungle in south america!


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Yes , the liner omes out from the Royal Racing shorts .


----------



## Gonzo 1971 (Apr 9, 2013)

Quick Review: Pearl Izumi?s Breezy Rev Baggy Mountain Bike Short
I got a pair of these for a bday gift from my wife. I really like them so far.


----------



## Oni (Jan 15, 2004)

Mavic Stratos. Most comfortable, light weight short in my many years of bike clothes addiction. 
Also have some older Fox models that are like a pair of vented board shorts. 
Got a pair of older Endura shorts and while comfortable, I find them hot. Seen some newer ones, and found one style that was lighter weight. I think the company is out of Scotland, so what the heck do they know about hot weather. 
Jerseys...I just try to find something with a full zip so I can unzip and show off the chest hair on the hot days. Haven't ever found anything that I thought was effective on a really hot days. 
I live in the tropics. Hot and humid.


----------



## stygz1 (Nov 21, 2011)

Good to know coming from a guy in the tropics. Not that those of you dont know in the western states....

How tight are the stratos? They say semi loose. No liner with chamois on the stratos shorts?


----------



## Noclutch (Jun 20, 2010)

The lightest shirt/jersey I've found is the Louis Garneau Bam lite tee. It's really a running tee so no zipper or pockets, but barely there. The only thing that comes close to it is a sleeveless tri- jersey.

Shorts- anything with two layers is warmer than one, so when it's hot I'm rockin roadie shorts, the coolest ones of them I'd found is the LG Alveo 3k, but they have discontinued it  I'm open to suggestions of any cooler/ventilated fabric lycras- anyone?


----------



## Oni (Jan 15, 2004)

The stratos aren't tight, but they aren't loose either. Nice fit actually. Haven't had any issues with saddle snagging or really fit issues. I really forget I'm wearing them, which is a good thing. Mean's I'll probably walk out of the house nekkid one day.

I've got the medium sized and I'm probably at/near the size limit (I'm a 32/33 in most brands). 

They don't come with a liner, I've worn them with two different Mavic liners and both work fine. One of the liners is very airy, almost looks like fishnet stockings and those get the nod on the hot days. Got all the Mavic stuff off of Chainlove.come and backcountry.com at the end of last season when they were blowing it out. I would actually pay retail for the outer short and I'm trying to get my LBS to get me a pair. 

Oni


----------



## manmythlegend (May 21, 2012)

Wow really like royal racings designs. Two questions.

1. Are mtb shorts meant for regular usage ? Since I can't see myself buying 3-4 pairs of 100$ shorts Im hoping a single pair won't have worn out butt section at the end of the month.

2. Are inseams long on royal racing? I have a 34" inseam and hate shorts that make me look like an 80s jogger.


----------



## Oni (Jan 15, 2004)

regular usage like...wearing to the mall regular usage? While I have work some bike shorts as casual shorts, usually it's post ride burrito mawfest. Usually the pocket arraignment is lame or they just aren't comfortable. 

If you want shorts to wear out, get a pair of light weigh shorts (board shorts, hiking shorts and just throw a liner under them). 

No idea about royal. 

Oni


----------



## Ozzy43 (Mar 24, 2012)

The royal racing shorts do have a long inseam, I have a 33 inch inseam and the go just past my knees.


----------



## manmythlegend (May 21, 2012)

By regular usage I meant does the ass wear out quickly from seat rubbing. 
Thanks for info ozzy.


----------



## Oni (Jan 15, 2004)

Ohhhhkaaayyyy...There's a smart assed comment in this but I'll refrain.  
Never wore out a pair of shorts that way, usually they have a double layer butt for extreme! action!

Oni


----------



## manmythlegend (May 21, 2012)

Lol.. Even with careful typing it was full of unintended innuendo.


----------



## elcaro1101 (Sep 1, 2011)

I bought a set of the Humvee Lite shorts and they are great. High quality, great fit and feel. I know that I will be more comfortable this summer for sure.


----------



## beshannon (Oct 14, 2012)

I am riding with Zoic shorts from REI and Under Armor tops, heat gear.


----------



## stygz1 (Nov 21, 2011)

Well I made a purchase. I walked into a bike shop by one of my riding spots. On the wall they had a set of Endura Humvee lite shorts and jersey. I tried them on a they fit well so I bought the set. I am sure other brands make good stuff but it is hard to put a price on being able to try stuff on without waiting a week for delivery. Good thing I did because I went with a medium jersey. Usually I would buy a large.


----------

